# ND PIG



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Caught and released today on Devils Lake, Just thought I would share :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice fish did you get a weight?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the scale said 8lbs


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice fish! That thing is big


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice fish :beer: and even a nicer motor!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid: nice rig.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice fish!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice fish!!!


----------

